# Favorite womens fragrance?



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I have my "Southern Gentleman" which is my knock out fragrance for men, but I'm looking for a fragrance for women that people will be as crazy for.
Any suggestions? What is your favorite womens fragrance? I need something just as great for women as Southern Gentleman is for men.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Anything with lavender, hands down. Rosemary & Lavender, Chamomile & Lavender, plain old lavender.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Tamara, you've told us how much you love Lavender :lol


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

Hands down. Lavender & Orange. I can not keep it - sells out every time.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I just can't understand the Lavender, why it's so popular. Oh well, the love of lavender is just lost on me :?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Hate to say it but Lavender and Vanilla and Lavender and Sage are two of my popular ones. 
But Rosemary and Mint (FO) is a contender also. Old standby that always sells is OMH


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I never liked lavender. Hate soaping it. Gives me a headache....EO or FO. But then I got some Bulgarian Lavender and Some French Lavender essential oils. Really nice stuff! Way too expensive to make soap with though. After the holidays I'm going to try blending somethings with my current Lav. FO to see what I can come up with.


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

WSP Vanilla Lavender FO has always been my best seller till I tried Barb's combo of Lav & Orange EO blended 50/50. It's really wonderful! I love lavender - smells like money to me.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I also am going to do Barbs Lavender and Orange for spring....I am really looking for a womens perfume scent that is excellent in CP soap that does not discolor. I really want it to be from Natures Garden, Aroma Haven or Candle Science. I want mine to be as good as Drakkar and Green Irish Twede...

It's expensive but if anyone hasn't soaped bayousome.com commando, it is excellent! It's a little too masculine for my pink bar I am wanting to make...I need a pink bar of soap, I have been buying soap curls for the top of my rose soap and the gal doing them is getting really sloppy with the color.

Tamara you going to share which scent is your mens scent  Vicki


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Today I ordered Chanel #5 and Obsession from NG, if you are interested I can send you a sample. Can't get more feminine than those two. dorit


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Dorit I would love to know how they soap. My daughter does high end organic lotions, and rarely do her designer dupes hold up in CP soap. Sorry two Debbie downer posts to you in a row


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I like AH's Little Black Dress but have never soaped it (use it in roll-on perfume). They've had reports of it seizing but others say it works fine with no A or D. And someone here said they soaped it without a problem. One of these days I'll try it. 

Candle Science has a beautiful scent called White Lily and Amber. It's been my best selling perfume this year. It soaps easy but does discolor some. Not dark but a med/light tan.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Vicki, I tried your white stripe. Its so pretty. I am in such a dither about scents, I feel totally lost, I keep thinking I need to keep trying new stuff to get something that I can make work. But you're right again, am very glad to get your opinion, you are my 'go to' voice of reason. I am going to stop buying scents and work with what I have. Will be glad to send you samples.


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

I think it was the other Jennifer (Night Sky Farm) who soaped it.


Kalne said:


> I like AH's Little Black Dress but have never soaped it (use it in roll-on perfume). They've had reports of it seizing but others say it works fine with no A or D. And someone here said they soaped it without a problem. One of these days I'll try it.
> 
> Candle Science has a beautiful scent called White Lily and Amber. It's been my best selling perfume this year. It soaps easy but does discolor some. Not dark but a med/light tan.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

Lavender and Orange is not a dupe scent of anything, but I have never been able to keep it very long.. it sells so fast... Lavender and grapefruit is very nice too... Next I will try Lavender 50/Orange/25 Grapefruit 25,,,,,sounds like it might be lovely... 
Barb


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

I made a lavender orange soap and not only does it smell great to begin with (and I am not necessarily a Lavender-lover...), it keeps the smell really well. Since I am still in the testing stage, I left the soap in the open air for weeks (probably about 7 weeks) and then just put it unwrapped in a cardboard box, so the air can still mess with it. Smell is still very nice and strong. I think it'll make a good quality sellable bar (this was pretty basic walmart recipe)


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

WSP's White Tea and Ginger is my best seller. WSP's Sweet Pea is second.


----------



## jimandpj (Mar 11, 2008)

I know that some people say it doesn't sell for them, but pink sugar is a top seller for us.
PJ


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I love Pink Sugar. I didn't think that I would, but it's yummy.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I tried pink sugar when I first started out and it didn't sell well at all so I dropped it. I tried a batch of it this summer and it sold out pretty quick. Did another batch with another scent in a pink layer on top and it sold out super fast. So I'm going to add it back in.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Yes Pink Sugar and Love Spell have always been big sellers for me...I just want something more perfumed this time. Love Spell is so close to Pink Grapefruit which is so close to Yuzu which is then a mixture I do with Pink Sugar...but you can't really color it because of the Pink Sugar in it. So for the first time ever I am going after a scent based on it's ability to stay white


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Pink Sugar is a very good seller for me also. Of course I will share with you Vicki. My Southern Gentleman, which is my man's scent is NG's 
The Perfect Man. Super expensive but super good. I just finished 5 pours of it to try and catch up. I'm looking for the same thing you are for women, a perfume type.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

MRFBarbara said:


> Lavender and Orange is not a dupe scent of anything, but I have never been able to keep it very long.. it sells so fast... Lavender and grapefruit is very nice too... Next I will try Lavender 50/Orange/25 Grapefruit 25,,,,,sounds like it might be lovely...
> Barb


Do you add litsea or anything to help the orange stick?


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2011)

No, it sticks fine with lavender in it.... Got a couple of bars I made six months ago... saved them.. and scent is just as good as day one...
Barb


----------



## Jenny M (Nov 21, 2009)

The orange sticks great with the lav but I think I'll add litsea to the next honey/orange batch. The orange just does not come thru strong enough for me after curing. Or is there something else I can add?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Womens:
Honey L' hands down. 
Magie Noir (Southern Garden Scents--not cheap, but, oh-soooo worth it. Quite a few of my scents are from SGS. :/ Wish I could find them cheaper somewhere else, but their quality is just so gooood. <sigh>)
Amber (also SGS. discolors DARK-almost black)
Vanilla Lace (call it Skinny Dippin')

Mens:
Leather (call it Cowboy Up! --For Christmas it's Santa's Sleigh)
Green Irish Tweed
Grapefruit/Cedar/Clove EO blend (My DD came up with the name for it--she was 20 at the time. She said 'grapefruit/breakfast, cedar/is a wood, clove/mmm spicey...call it Morning Wood! I said 'Vicki has a soap named that!' LOL)
Dragon's Fire (same as Pink Dragon. Younger guys--20's/30's LOVE this stuff, so I renamed it more masculine. hehe)

And, DITTO! What is 'Southern Gentlemen'?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Denise,
Thank you for all those ideas. I had thought about the magie noir after reading a review from another soaper. My Southern Gentleman is NG's The Perfect Man. It's almost $30. lb so super expensive for me but something I just can't do without.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Tamara. When I posted last night, I totally missed page 2. LOL

Magie Noir is my go-to when I need a gift real quick for someone. It doesn't discolor--as close to white as it gets, I do the label in black. I package a soap, lotion and candle in black and white box or basket. Very sophisticated. 
Honey L' is still my #1 seller, but once ladies try the Magie, they're hooked.


----------

